# Let's allow him on the couch...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well it's his spot on the couch!!! LOL

I love these dogs, they just make me happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, he's one happy and comfortable boy. 

Love how they take over our couches, beds...... make themselves right at home.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Arent they just adorable!!!! He has found his spot, now you need a new spot!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so cute!.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Sure! Let him on the couch! So cute! 

What I thought would happen everyday...















What actually happens everyday......


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Ha ha... that's exactly how our Penny looks on the couch! Agnes


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's great, he's one happy and comfortable boy.
> 
> *Love how they take over our couches, beds...... make themselves right at home.*


And also insert the word "hearts" in there, after couches and beds! And due to that, we're happy to share everything with them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely!.........


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

If i didn't know better i would've thought it was a photo of my couch . I love the picture; looks like a very content golden


----------



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Wow, king of the couch already?! Hahaha


----------

